# Your favorite bird to watch.



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Mine would have to be either a Heron or a Kingfisher. I love watching them fish when the fish aren't biting for me and the Kingfisher looks really cool and has great markings.I like the heron because he stalks for so long and most of the time doesn't even get the fish but when he gets the fish you could tell he's happy. Once I saw a heron grab a big bass but he couldn't hold it so he dropped it back into the water it was so funny. What are your favorite birds? Shane


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Great post.

I am with you on the King Fisher. But I love watching and listening to Cardinal's, and Baltimore Oriole's. The singing of a Cardinal is just mind realaxing. Had one sitting on our fence, singing for about 1 1/2hrs this morning.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Kingfishers
Hawks
Falcons
Turkeys
Owls
Humming birds
etc.

I can see what inspired the Wright Brothers. It is amazing to see them dip and dive will such ease. Humming brids chasing each other is amazing, as you'll quickly become dizzy.


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd have to say hummingbirds, eagles and hawks are my favorites. I've enjoyed watching most birds though, some time or another. They're are turkeys that go to my Mom's birdfeeder, almost daily, and her 2 cats try to "catch" them. That is quite a funny sight, seeing how big a turkey is compared to the cats. Quite comical though, so I'd have to add the turkeys to the list


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

For endless entertainment, (especialy in the winter), I enjoy watching chickadees and nuthatches.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Scarlet Tanenger(sp?) and pileated woodpeckers came to mind, but my favorite is a cock rooster phesant during mating season. The way they strut and the red on the side of their head is stunning. Riverman


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

It is not that often, but my favorite bird to watch is the Blue Bird.

There is something captivating about the beautiful colors of this bird that get me excited everytime I have the great good luck to see one.

Maybe it comes from special memories I have from movie about Brair Rabbit I saw as a small child, where an elderly black man sings a song about having a Blue Bird on his shoulder that make me so happy to see this rare bird. Oh what a beautiful morning, oh what a beautiful Day!!!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I like them all (except starlings and crows) but here are some favorites:

Hawks gliding above a field looking for prey
Herons gliding down on the final approach with parachute wings
Eagles soaring high overhead with absolutely flat outstretched wings
Red bellied woodpeckers working a tree for bugs
Goldfinches just flying about
Barn swallows swooping low to catch insects when I cut the grass in the evenings


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I have to say I like the chickadee's alot too. Especially when your bow hutning and one comes along and sits on you, thats really cool, Shane


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

This is not my photo, but I was lucky enough to see a Blue Bird on my walk the other morning.

I have Blue Bird houses on my property, but no Blue Birds yet. I think I may have too many trees and not enough open fields to attract any nesting Blue Birds.

(


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Nothing like watching Eagles snatching Pike out of a bay in the Spring. 
Humming birds, 
King fishers
Herons 
and Vulchers


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I had a pair of Bald Eagles soaring overhead last month. Awesome sight.

I'm also amazed by the Hummingbird's agility.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

As far as I'm concerned, nothing else comes close. Is there anything that can compare to the beauty of a mature drake woodduck? The anticipation of seeing the first one in the spring. The distinct sound of their cries as they glide into the marsh. They are a treat of both sight and sound. Watching the hen inspect the nesting box as the drake coaxes her in. Or hearing the drake call to her to come out of the box in the morning. Usually the drake and hen will circle the swamp a few times together, then the hen will land on the edge of the box while the drake peels off at the last minute and lands near by. One day, I hope to see the young chicks leave the box, so far, I haven't been lucky enough.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have to add Osprey and Loons to the mix. I also like the Cardnal's song and their nests are the amazing.


----------



## gratioteer (Oct 10, 2002)

The Ceder Waxwing flying right past you nabbing the bugs as they come off the water, that does it for me.

Although, there are not too many that I don't appreciate


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I'd have to say it is the sandhill crane. I get to see the all the time and they still can't help but watch them. I will admit I like watching most birds.

Saturday I drove my atv to within a few feet of a drumming grouse. He was on top of a downed bam just off one of my two tracks. Pretty cool watching him drum that close. He'll be looking at a camtracker come this weekend.

I can see from his droppings where to set it up. There a balsam just a few feet away that will make a perfect set up.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

I always get a kick out of seeing a Pileated Woodpecker fly.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Pileated woodpeckers are awesome

Chickadee's are my favorite though. I don't think there is a friendlier bird.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Kingfishers-good birds
Owls - great company in a cold woods deer hunting
Crows - these can be downright tyrants or hillarious. Ive had a urban crow take an apple off my truck top with me standing next to it. Ive seen them take baby rabbits right off the side of their mothers.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Red Tailed Hawks
Turkey Vultures in flight
I'd love to see a Peregrine Falcon in a full stoop(dive).
Turkey
and I have to agree with lunker. Crows/Ravens can be hillarious. They are quite smart for birds and behave like no other.

Rupe

Edit: oops. Almost forgot. The Toledo Mudhens


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Add Sandhills to the list and purple martins. Wow I could watch purple martins all day.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

The wife and I have really got into birding the last couple years. It makes the outdoors even more enjoyable, if thats possible.


Still looking for that scarlet tanger. Last year saw my first Indigo Bunting.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I forgot to tell this one from June. I was fishing for cats downtown Toledo across the river from the tallest sky scraper here , the Owens Illinois buidling. We hear a giant thud then smack! Here a peregrin falcon had just smacked a pigeon mid air and hit it so hard it smacked the water dead about 5 foot in from of our fishing poles. I netted the pigeon to see if I could revive it but it was done. All the feathers on its breast had been completely blown off and there wasnt a twitch of life left from the concusion. It was unreal!!!! I had heard about the peregrine program on the buildings and now I got to see them in action.

A few weeks ago Im driving down river road and look over at the river and I thought it was an juvenile eagle flying the river but it was an osprey! It flew amost at the same speed along with my truck and I could see every feather for a few seconds.Its the first Ive ever seen in this area and hope it was a resident.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Owls. Most often I see them while bowhunting, and right at dawn. Mostly great-horned, occasionally a barred.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I love them all.
Winter birds:
the Chickadee and woodpeckers and the Bluejays
Oh wait the Clown birds (Nuthatches) or the creepers.
And if you in the North the Great Grey Owl and the Raven
Snow Buntings by the hundreds

Spring:
Robins 1st one is a warm welcome
Wrens because they sing so often and loud
Cardnil as well on the tops of trees or even the antenaes of homes.
Also the Killdeer I hear them before I see them.
Same with the orioles.
Woodcock dancing in the evening skies
Loons in front of the house

Summer:
Kingfishers
Wax wings
Sea Gulls
Osprey Eagles
ScarletTanagers
Great blue Herons
Bobolinks
Meadowlarks

Fall:
All the black birds flying in ribbons of 10,000
Woodcock duck grouse
Pheasant
Geese Swans
Humingbirds, the last one I see
Barred owls calling

Any bird I see I like to learn something new from it.
How it flys, calls, acts or eats.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Yeah, I've gotten into bird watching over the last couple of years. One of the places I hike is an old farm surrounded by woods. Where the fields used to be has low trees, open spces, brush,....etc. I can see 20 different species in just a couple acres while strolling along. I always take my binocs just to look at the birds and glass a few deer.

There are a couple of Red Tails that live in this area and I always look for them and listen for their call, there's no mistaking that sound.

One of my favorite spots on the lower Huron River has a Blue Heron that seems to be there 24/7. Seems like he always gets more fish than me. Beautiful birds.

I also like to watch Mallards while on the river, and Divers when I'm on Ford Lake.

The best is when I get to see Bald Eagles while fishing downstream from Flat Rock. Just something about seeing our national symbol on the wing.


----------



## feeshermann (Feb 7, 2002)

For shear beauty, I don't think the Indigo Bunting and Scarlet Tanager can be beat. For amusement, I like the chickadees that eat right out of my hand by the feeders. I have the fortunate opportunity to view these and lots of other varieties in my yard in the woods. Sometimes during the spring migrations, I have an unbelievable number of cool birds that stop by - I've spent entire days with binoculers in my living room watching a variety of birds that would make serious bird watchers envious.


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Mine would probably be the bluebird with the great horned owl coming in a close second.I have had a been of horned owls nest behind my home the last few years.It has been fun to watch the young owls grow up .


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Hummingbirds always get my attention for their acrobatics. Here  is an excellent series of photos of a hummingbird nest.


----------

